# How do I know if I own a receiver?



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

I have some old receivers - D10 and H10. They're really old. Any way to confirm if they are owned or leased?

I assume if they're owned no reason to keep them and sell them on eBay. Yes?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

uscpsycho said:


> I have some old receivers - D10 and H10. They're really old. Any way to confirm if they are owned or leased?
> 
> I assume if they're owned no reason to keep them and sell them on eBay. Yes?


You can call and ask, or if they are still active on your account, you can log into your online account and click on your "equipment" and it should tell you owned or leased..... There will either be a mirroring fee or a lease fee. Mirring fee would be for an owned receiver.


----------



## uscpsycho (Oct 23, 2008)

No they aren't active.

If I call to ask, are they going to care that I've got these inactive receivers? They just never asked for them back as my stuff got upgraded. If they're leased I want to give them back. If I own them I want to sell them. Just need to get rid of them...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Better call and ask. If you sell them and they're not owned by you, the buyer will not be able to activate them. That's not good.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

uscpsycho said:


> No they aren't active.
> 
> If I call to ask, are they going to care that I've got these inactive receivers? They just never asked for them back as my stuff got upgraded. If they're leased I want to give them back. If I own them I want to sell them. Just need to get rid of them...


No, they don't care if they are active. However it will only let you see the status of "active" receivers online. Call them and ask; most likely they are owned; but as mentioned above, it would serve you best to confirm the status before selling them or getting rid of them so you don't get burnt with chargebacks somewhere down the line.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

uscpsycho said:


> I have some old receivers - D10 and H10.





uscpsycho said:


> If I own them I want to sell them. Just need to get rid of them...


It will probably be more of a case of giving them away than selling them. I was given a D10 that had a balance owed on it, and I told the access card department rep that the account holder was deceased. He offered to let me pay the balance, $14. I declined. They _might_ sell for that on ebay on a good day. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

uscpsycho said:


> I have some old receivers - D10 and H10. They're really old. Any way to confirm if they are owned or leased?
> 
> I assume if they're owned no reason to keep them and sell them on eBay. Yes?


Call and get the response confirmation in writing....e-mail is fine.

I have such a communication here for my records.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> It will probably be more of a case of giving them away than selling them. I was given a D10 that had a balance owed on it, and I told the access card department rep that the account holder was deceased. He offered to let me pay the balance, $14. I declined. They _might_ sell for that on ebay on a good day. :lol:


I would have given the D10 back to the person you got it from and told them to pay their balance. Knowing me I wold have probably thrown in the words "deadbeat" and "scumbag" as well. :grin:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

D10s and H10s are nearly all from the pre-lease era (i.e., before March 1, 2006), and are almost certainly owned. But they are also worth very little.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> I would have given the D10 back to the person you got it from and told them to pay their balance. Knowing me I wold have probably thrown in the words "deadbeat" and "scumbag" as well. :grin:


Well, it was my dad that gave it to me. It was left in a rent house from 2 tenants back, the original owners, who have since passed away. The second tenant never had any use for it and didn't throw it out I guess.


----------



## cableguy902 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just checked my old bill and I see it says "additional receiver". I've never seen term "mirroring fee"


----------

